# homemade game cart, cheep



## Raymond 1 (Feb 23, 2010)

*Game Cart*

Good idea. Thanks for sharing.
Raymond


----------



## dustoffer (Jan 24, 2009)

Hmmmm--I just tossed an old wheelchair in the trash this week. Maybe those wheels would have been dandy for a cart?


----------



## neo71665 (Jul 26, 2007)

dustoffer said:


> Hmmmm--I just tossed an old wheelchair in the trash this week. Maybe those wheels would have been dandy for a cart?


IMHO those are the best wheels for a cart.


----------



## Drawin Deadly (Jan 15, 2009)

*Any suggestions for this?*

It is a golf bag cart.


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

that game cart looks good man


----------



## STUDENT-ARCHER (Jun 26, 2009)

*Golf Cart*



Drawin Deadly said:


> It is a golf bag cart.


I've seen several people make archery carts out of those...


----------



## unloaded (Jan 11, 2010)

Drawin Deadly said:


> It is a golf bag cart.


Looks like it could make a great ground blind cart.


----------



## RJPOUTDOORS (Jun 2, 2009)

Great Idea thanks for the great tip.


----------

